# So much for that Shmita



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have to say I was and am surprised... that there was no financial melt down or other event by 14 Sept sunset.

I am not disappointed - I was/am relieved in fact. Now I have more time, because in my mind it is not IF but WHEN

Of course I still feel this sense of anticipation... Sort of like when you are playing Janga 
There just seems to be so many BAD things lining up...debt, disaster, decay, fire, flood, and famine... 








So now my goal is to have 2 years of food before the end of this jubilee year, have solar solution for lights, and get some more silver but away


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MM, you can't be sure that something didn't happen on the 14th, and that the results won't be apparent for some time yet.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm glad there is still more time. Lots of things are lining up, for sure. But none of us knows the day or hour, so each day we have is one more to get ready on all levels. Personally, being in the middle of a major move, I would be very happy if nothing happened for another year.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"On a long enough timeline the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."

I think you are right MM, something will happen sooner or later that will force us all to survive. Personally I think it will happen and we'll never see it coming. Some of us will be more ready than others but we won't know exactly when. Keep up with preps and be ready for anything.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I think that is the same for all of us. Happy nothing happened so far. The small preps are all done with me. Though the big prep just started. A week ago the first pole went into the ground for my BOL. So need a few more month. But even then, still need to grow food on the land, need to get my solar installed there, etc...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just because things were Biblically aligned doesn't mean the Lord will not give his people or the world a pass....this time. He moves at his own speed and in his own time. Meanwhile the worst is some have done a little extra prepping and are now better prepared to meet future challenges. I am further ahead than I was and I am thankful I did not have to use my preps.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, somebody was full of Shmit!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I prepped hard for the end of the Shemita. I am glad I am better prepared and educated now for the events that will happen. It was a fact that the two previous 7 year periods ended in a financial crash at Wall Street. I was nailed 7years ago. I will continue to watch.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotflmao! The sky is falling mentality cracks me up.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Not sure what to do but so far just continue prepping an a normal speed. Based on all these predictions still not prepping like crazy so it doesn't influence my prepping much. Also it is rather difficult speeding up the building of my BOL.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Rotflmao! The sky is falling mentality cracks me up.


Yea, we all know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Rotflmao! The sky is falling mentality cracks me up.


Several thousand years ago, a man began building a large boat. Craziest thing about it was that he was building a boat nowhere near a place he could float it. The people in the area thought he and his family were nuts. They probably even thought he belonged to some crazy cult or something. Maybe they thought nothing at all as they pursued their own carnal pleasures.
Then, the sky really did fall. The protective layer of water which had shielded the people from solar radiation fell. The well caps were removed and the water from underground came flooding up. In no time at all, a flood lifted the boat from the ground, and the boat was tossed about on waters the rest of the world never could fathom would come.

People can feel bad times coming. The world seems to be in a really bad position. I don't expect the world to come to an end when people point and say, "The world is coming to an end!" That's just too easy. That doesn't mean we aren't getting closer to what is going to be a really troubling time for everyone on this now schizophrenic planet.

Your snide comments are as useful as a football bat. Furthermore, I hope they are as sweet to your mouth the second time as they seem to be the first time as you may have to eat them, one day.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> Several thousand years ago, a man began building a large boat. Craziest thing about it was that he was building a boat nowhere near a place he could float it. The people in the area thought he and his family were nuts. They probably even thought he belonged to some crazy cult or something. Maybe they thought nothing at all as they pursued their own carnal pleasures.
> Then, the sky really did fall. The protective layer of water which had shielded the people from solar radiation fell. The well caps were removed and the water from underground came flooding up. In no time at all, a flood lifted the boat from the ground, and the boat was tossed about on waters the rest of the world never could fathom would come.
> 
> People can feel bad times coming. The world seems to be in a really bad position. I don't expect the world to come to an end when people point and say, "The world is coming to an end!" That's just too easy. That doesn't mean we aren't getting closer to what is going to be a really troubling time for everyone on this now schizophrenic planet.
> ...


Again with the fiction. How about looking at what is really going on and drawing an educated conclusion from it rather than from some work of fiction. Shoot I've got a couple of stories from Bhudhism that are a real hoot and do a pretty good job of describing certain individuals, but I'm still going to look at their resume's before I hire the idiots


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Again with the fiction. How about looking at what is really going on and drawing an educated conclusion from it rather than from some work of fiction. Shoot I've got a couple of stories from Bhudhism that are a real hoot and do a pretty good job of describing certain individuals, but I'm still going to look at their resume's before I hire the idiots


Did you get the point I was making? If so, good. If not, then try and catch up.

In this country, even you understand the stories from the religion of our forefathers whereas Hindu stories would not be familiar.

If you are here to be a healthy part of the discussion, have a great stay. If you are here to flame and start crap, you might as well go back to wherever you came. At the moment, your resume is looking pretty shoddy.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Rotflmao! The sky is falling mentality cracks me up.


I have you on ignore, but figured I would give you a chance... you did not let me down... as always reading your post was 10 seconds of my life I will never get back...dang it

For those that hate truth....truth also seems like hate


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Several thousand years ago, a man began building a large boat. Craziest thing about it was that he was building a boat nowhere near a place he could float it. The people in the area thought he and his family were nuts. They probably even thought he belonged to some crazy cult or something. Maybe they thought nothing at all as they pursued their own carnal pleasures.
> Then, the sky really did fall. The protective layer of water which had shielded the people from solar radiation fell. The well caps were removed and the water from underground came flooding up. In no time at all, a flood lifted the boat from the ground, and the boat was tossed about on waters the rest of the world never could fathom would come.
> 
> People can feel bad times coming. The world seems to be in a really bad position. I don't expect the world to come to an end when people point and say, "The world is coming to an end!" That's just too easy. That doesn't mean we aren't getting closer to what is going to be a really troubling time for everyone on this now schizophrenic planet.
> ...


Yes I realize that without the fear that goes with the sky is falling mentality there would be no use for a place like this. Sometimes you folks take yourselves to seriously.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It is just a matter of time, trying to pin it down as to when or where is pointless, it's knowing that the economy can and eventually will fail that is important. I try not to read too much into it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Yes I realize that without the fear that goes with the sky is falling mentality there would be no use for a place like this. Sometimes you folks take yourselves to seriously.


And, you realize that those who do not prepare for bad days are called victims, right?

And, you are here, why? Yeah, I know; you are here only to cause strife in the attempt to earn your "banned" badge of honor.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have you on ignore, but figured I would give you a chance... you did not let me down... as always reading your post was 10 seconds of my life I will never get back...dang it
> 
> For those that hate truth....truth also seems like hate


Took you 10 seconds to read that?!! lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Took you 10 seconds to read that?!! lol


One second to read it, nine to wonder why he bothered?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> "*On a long enough timeline the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."*
> 
> I think you are right MM, something will happen sooner or later that will force us all to survive. Personally I think it will happen and we'll never see it coming. Some of us will be more ready than others but we won't know exactly when. Keep up with preps and be ready for anything.


Yep.
I heard a voice on the radio, a long time ago, say that the global death rate is nearly 100%. (Not sure about the "nearly" part). I think the congress will call for a comprehensive study on the global death rate and either tax it or put restrictions on it.
But something outta be done about that.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> And, you realize that those who do not prepare for bad days are called victims, right?
> 
> And, you are here, why? Yeah, I know; you are here only to cause strife in the attempt to earn your "banned" badge of honor.


Your entitled to your opinion as I am entitled to mine.

Please try to keep up.... I am the original banned badge of dishonor.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> One second to read it, nine to wonder why he bothered?


Just to annoy you and to make the banned one peek even though he has me on ignore.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Just to annoy you and to make the banned one peek even though he has me on ignore.


I miss the old Hawg who had insightful things to say, rather than this Hawg who only has inciting things to say.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I miss the old Hawg *who had insightful things to say,* rather than this Hawg who only has inciting things to say.


Oh they are still there. You just have to watch for them. Take the good with the questionable.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Oh they are still there. You just have to watch for them. Take the good with the questionable.


When the bad outweighs the good....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Yep.
> I heard a voice on the radio, a long time ago, say that the global death rate is nearly 100%. (Not sure about the "nearly" part). I think the congress will call for a comprehensive study on the global death rate and either tax it or put restrictions on it.
> But something outta be done about that.


The "nearly 100%" comes as a joke - sort of... Elijah and Enoch never died....and there was that other "fellow" that came back from the dead..

so lets says 99.999999999999998%


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have to say I was and am surprised... that there was no financial melt down or other event by 14 Sept sunset.
> 
> I am not disappointed - I was/am relieved in fact. Now I have more time, because in my mind it is not IF but WHEN
> 
> ...


You know, as long as you didn't do anything silly like curse your boss and quit your job, or pull a Steve Buscemi from Armageddon and take out a 100k loan from a Russian Loan shark and blow it on strippers then your fine. The fact that you saw something serious was coming and got a few more ducks in line means that when it really happens then your already better prepared than you where before. The whole idea of a "zombie apocalypse" is silly but DHS capitalized on the public's fascination by it and published a what do do guide which was their standard preparations guide, think how many people have actually made some preparations simply inspired by The Walking Dead.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

The whole Shmita thing, as popularized today, is based on a flawed premise that the clock began in 1948. Psalm 111:10 “The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom; all those who practice it have a good understanding. His praise endures forever!” . When we become "speculators" of God, we are not using wisdom.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

MM I thought you said that it was September 2015 - September 2016? Then there was something about October? According to my calendar neither of those have passed.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> When the bad outweighs the good....


Don't hesitate. I'm not going to walk on egg shells.


----------



## fred.garvin (Sep 20, 2015)

What is Hawgrinder talking about eggshells?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

fred.garvin said:


> What is Hawgrinder talking about eggshells?


The adults are talking. Go to your room.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

There is no doubt that the customs tied to Shemitah are alive and well. Many people believe in this kind of stuff.

Much was written about a possible market crash in September. I'm sure many took this seriously, especially since there is historic evidence of a 7 year cycle.

The markets lost about 10% of their value between mid July and mid August. Seems a lot of people got cold feet and got out of the market before September.

Maybe it just wasn't profitable to sell when the exact date of Shemitah came around. The tradition is to retire debt, not go deeper into debt.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

No offense, but we've got a week long international bike race - kind of like the Boston Marathon only ours is for 10 days with an estimated visitor list of half a million spectators along at least a 20 mile circuit. With what has happened at other large gathering events we've got more concerns here that somebody's speculation of a cycle tied to a book.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hasn't October been the traditional black month for the markets? We're not out of the woods yet, I think.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

If this prediction of doom based upon religious teachings goes on much further, I'm out of here. It's not what I came here for, but it is what this site is developing into. I'll first make excessive use of the ignore button, but some of this stuff is just getting stupid and a drain of time as I have to wade thru the crap to find something useful.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Some yes but not all 5 in september; 6 in august; 6 in october and the rest spread out.

1	2008-09-29	10,365.45	−777.68	−6.98
2	2008-10-15	8,577.91	−733.08	−7.87
3	2001-09-17	8,920.70	−684.81	−7.13
4	2008-12-01	8,149.09	−679.95	−7.70
5	2008-10-09	8,579.19	−678.91	−7.33
6	2011-08-08	10,809.85	−634.76	−5.55
7	2000-04-14	10,305.78	−617.77	−5.66
8	2015-08-24	15,871.35	−588.40	−3.57
9	1997-10-27	7,161.14	−554.26	−7.18
10	2015-08-21	16,459.75	−530.94	−3.12
11	2011-08-10	10,719.94	−519.83	−4.62
12	2008-10-22	8,519.21	−514.45	−5.69
13	2011-08-04	11,383.68	−512.76	−4.31
14	1998-08-31	7,539.06	−512.62	−6.37
15	2008-10-07	9,447.11	−508.39	−5.11
16	1987-10-19	1,738.74	−508.00	−22.61
17	2008-09-15	10,917.51	−504.48	−4.42
18	2008-11-05	9,139.27	−486.01	−5.05
19	2015-09-01	16,058.35	−469.68	−2.84
20	2008-09-17	10,609.66	−449.36	−4.0


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

DadofTheFamily said:


> The whole Shmita thing, as popularized today, is based on a flawed premise that the clock began in 1948. Psalm 111:10 "The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom; all those who practice it have a good understanding. His praise endures forever!" . When we become "speculators" of God, we are not using wisdom.


The shmita as understood by any person that understands the bible has nothing to do with the 1948 return

Not sure what a "speculator of God" is ..BUT we are told to watch


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> MM I thought you said that it was September 2015 - September 2016? Then there was something about October? According to my calendar neither of those have passed.


The Shmita is over.. we are now in the year of jubilee... And yes I said it could happen between sept 2015 and end of the jubilee year BUT i really thought Sept 14th was going to be the date for an economic collapse

the next 7 year Shmita cycle begins 2016 (I am not sure of the exact date) sept / oct


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> If this prediction of doom based upon religious teachings goes on much further, I'm out of here. It's not what I came here for, but it is what this site is developing into. I'll first make excessive use of the ignore button, but some of this stuff is just getting stupid and a drain of time as I have to wade thru the crap to find something useful.


EDITED - Slightly sarcastic.. not good behavior for a fuzzy little duck


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Shemitah isn't tied to the calendar we use, it's tied to the Jewish calendar. It's always on Elul 29th, but this doesn't fall on the same date every year in our calendar.

Preppers should take advanced notice of dates that could have serious repercussions. If they don't happen... great. If they do, we put ourselves in a better position to make it through.

As several have pointed out, you can't always pin things to a specific date. We may yet see a major market move tied to this. Keep watching, keep prepping, and hope for the best.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> REALLY... you could just SKIP the thread that mention Shmita... oh wait then you would skip the opportunity to whine about a couple of threads/...
> 
> believe it or not.. there are several people on here that prep because of things the Bible says..


really. Congratulations, you have officially made my ignore list.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This isn't going to devolve into a playground pissing contest. Please stick to the topic.

Thanks.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> really. Congratulations, you have officially made my ignore list.


Have I literally OFFICIALLY made the list.... Is this a list posted n your frig..


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> This isn't going to devolve into a playground pissing contest. Please stick to the topic.
> 
> Thanks.


 too late.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow! I never figured this many folks would get the end of the world time wrong.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

wait a minute we've got just one week left. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_Moon_Prophecy

Ya better watch out ya betta not cry :bs:

So what are you gonna get that special someone for this special day, and where will you be taking her/him? Better make your reservations now. The good seats will go fast.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> The Shmita is over.. we are now in the year of jubilee... And yes I said it could happen between sept 2015 and end of the jubilee year BUT i really thought Sept 14th was going to be the date for an economic collapse
> 
> the next 7 year Shmita cycle begins 2016 (I am not sure of the exact date) sept / oct


well dude don't be too hard on yourself, something did happen a crapload of mussey's started running across he boarder in Europe that has to account for something -I mean what kind BS are they going to cause?
sometimes with God you have to look at the whole picture after all case every little detail he paints has a purpose even if we can't figure out what it is and it is not for us to ask why it was done.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Your entitled to your opinion as I am entitled to mine.
> 
> Please try to keep up.... I am the original banned badge of dishonor.


And yet, you are not banned. Maybe you should report yourself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Shemitah isn't tied to the calendar we use, it's tied to the Jewish calendar. It's always on Elul 29th, but this doesn't fall on the same date every year in our calendar.
> 
> Preppers should take advanced notice of dates that could have serious repercussions. If they don't happen... great. If they do, we put ourselves in a better position to make it through.
> 
> As several have pointed out, you can't always pin things to a specific date. We may yet see a major market move tied to this. Keep watching, keep prepping, and hope for the best.


100%

Watching specific dates take our eyes off the target. We get let down because we thought we had good information but things didn't happen as we expected.

I expect the internet to be working next week, but I might be digging in with the use of a lantern come next Tuesday.

No, I didn't just make a prophesy about next Tuesday; I pulled that out of my ear.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

wait denton said it was gonna happen so we've got to seriously - come on folks lighten up. you all are taking this stuff way too seriously. If it's due to happen it will, if not it won't.

Should we prepare. Of course. Should we make such a big deal out of it. don't think so. 

Better to reach out and link into a good community than to ever think you all have what it takes to go it alone for any length of time.

Read Alas Babalyon by pat Frank and you'll get an idea of how you all should be prepping


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am not disappointed - I was/am relieved in fact. Now I have more time, because in my mind it is not IF but WHEN.


That's the thing, you are better off than you were before you prepped, and disaster didn't strike giving you more time to enjoy and prepare... so it's all good (for now).

I am convinced you are right, it is WHEN, not IF. My thought is, however, that it will be more like a frog in a pot of water that's heated to a boil... it never notices the scald until it's too late to jump out.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

I get the feeling that some hard times are coming.

But anybody that says they know exactly what, when, and where is selling Snake Oil. :bs:


----------



## two canoe (Sep 8, 2015)

Its all point of view in my opinion. I am sure the recent refugees are thinking the world is falling apart. When it falls apart for us we will feel much the same way I suppose. The consequences of war. I am prepping but I dont think I could kill someone to protect myself. Im hoping when SHF it will be mankind's finest hour. I am not afraid to die. I pray for courage but I will check out rather than turn away a person for being hungry.


----------

